# Just lettered my truck



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is the first of a few pics i will post of my new lettering


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks good Jim. Real nice.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks great!:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Very nice Mr. Jim. I like the pipe logo's,nice touch!. Where da pipe rack? Post some more pictures!
Here is some more progress on my dry storage area......spreading rock is hard work!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

VEry sharp looking truck.:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Very nice Mr. Jim. I like the pipe logo's,nice touch!. Where da pipe rack? Post some more pictures!
> Here is some more progress on my dry storage area......spreading rock is hard work!


It looks nice and clean.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good Jim.:thumbsup:


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Is that spanish under "fast service"?


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Does look AWESOME though.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Very sharp and memorable!

I looked at it yesterday and I can still envision it and remember your company name. A+


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks great Jim... clean and professional.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

fancy:thumbsup:


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

who ya gonna call DRAIN BUSTERS


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks! , Yes it says we speak spanish. My wife speaks it perfect mine spanish is more geared to plumbing. I can get by.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

kellybhutchings said:


> who ya gonna call DRAIN BUSTERS


 
We came...We....Saw....We ....Cleared your drain :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

The name was my brother's idea. He was saying the same thing. I have found other companies with the same name in different states now though, bummer. But I have had the name for ten years so i am not big on changing the name.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Gotta cater to the customers. Spanish was a good call. I didn't mean nothing by my question, just couldn't make it out. Thanks.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> The name was my brother's idea. He was saying the same thing. I have found other companies with the same name in different states now though, bummer. But I have had the name for ten years so i am not big on changing the name.


Nice work on the truck!!:thumbsup:

I have seen "Your" name running around down here before


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Black guy in the movie, " Ive seen shiot that will turn you white!"


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> who ya gonna call DRAIN BUSTERS


" I aint fraid of no turd!"


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

WOOT! WOOT! :thumbsup: AWESOME LETTERING!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks great Jim, keep it washed for that is your image


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*******************:thumbsup:*********************


----------

